# spring fever..Ohh no TICKS!



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

This is very cool to have this site here on M.S. I am from the Washington Romeo area and in my 4th season shroomin... and im hooked.Last season i thought the weather was perfect,but did not do as well as the previous season. I keep a journal every trip out.I am fortunate to have a couple spots very close to my home, one being my neighbor who has a row of white pines that divides our property. I've been picking anywhere from 40 to 60 just from under his pines. I have yet to find a black in any of my spots here. I do however have a terrible problem with the ticks, were they bad everywhere? i would come home and have to undress in the garage, check every pocket and come up with 5 or 6 ticks every time somewhere on my body/clothing.I guess thats nature. Did anyone else seem to think last year was an exceptionally bad year for ticks? Good luck this upcoming season.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I guess I've been extremely lucky. Spending numerous hours in the field every spring, between shed hunting, turkey hunting, and shrooming and I've never found a tick. Now i just jinxed myself.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Long sleeve light weight shirt, long socks and pant legs duct taped at the cuffs. Poison ivy and ticks are not fun.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Oddly enough, I have never had a tick and besides being nearly a life long mushroomer, a long time trout stream fisherman as well. One time in Newaygo co. I had one in my bag. And another time unrelated to mushrooming I had one on my truck door in my driveway.
Nasty little critters, I hope to never have to deal with them. I do not take any extra measures to avoid them either. A couple friends have had one before. Maybe it is the OldGrandDad in my system... 
Good luck to you all this year!


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

OMG Oldgrandman, I never put the two together. ( McMasters for me ) I've never , ever had a problem with ticks. Skeeters are the big problem. I swell up like I have hives.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Mushroom Jack said:


> OMG Oldgrandman, I never put the two together. ( McMasters for me ) I've never , ever had a problem with ticks. Skeeters are the big problem. I swell up like I have hives.


Yeah, skeeters *and* gnats! I do not know what their problem is!

One time me and a bud went into the woods during an apparent gnat hatch way up North, I lasted oh... about 15 minutes, I said "take your time, I'll be in the truck the picking is not that good, #$&% this!"
Maybe 10 minutes later, at the most, he comes busting out of the woods, running, flailing his bag around with a horrified look on his face...:yikes: 
Into my truck he bursts with welts all over his face. It is a family site so you have to imagine his response when I asked "so, you had enough?"...:lol:


----------



## Big Jim (Dec 14, 2008)

Last spring up north it was the inch worm webs, felt like you were walking through curtains. Never had problems with ticks, gnats are another story, always trying to steal the beer out of my can, selfish little ****s should buy there own


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I dont hav ethat big of a problem with the skeeters but the ticks lovvvve me I have had up to 21 crawling on me after a few hours in the woods, my buddy had 2. That seems to happen alot to me. At least i have gotten good at finding them so they dont get a chance to ffeast.


----------

